# Señal analogica y digital



## mary66 (Abr 12, 2006)

Hola estimados amigos de este foro: quisiera que me ayuden a sacarme de una duda es esta, que es una onda, la relación que existe entre una onda y una señal analógica, relación que existe entre una onda y una señal digital y la relación entre señal digital y señal analógica, agradecida anticipadamente por la ayuda prestada.


----------



## benjesito (May 11, 2006)

una señal análoga es una señal continua, como puede ser la velocidad de un vehículo, que es un cambio continuo de 0 a 100 km, por ejemplo, una onda senoidal por ejemplo como la del voltaje alterno de las casas, es el cambio continuo de voltaje, el voltaje es solo una fuerza que hace que se muevan los electrones, y esta fuerza es continua de 0 a 110 o 220v.

Una señal digital, pues es una señal discontinua, como por ejemplo los pulsos del teléfono, que cuando pulsas un 6, no necesita pasar del 0 al 6 de forma continua, sino que directamente es un pulso, en el caso de sistemas digitales, tenemos solo dos estados verdadero(1) y falso(0), y para llegar a verdadero no necesitas pasar por falso, esto se utiliza como un código, como si fuera clave morse, y sirve para poder usar los datos de video por ejemplo o de audio que son análogos, una onda de sonido, la pasamos a clave digital, para poder obtener su valor en un ordenador o computadora por ejemplo, y obtenemos la misma onda, pero digital, osea en dígitos.
Es un poco difícil explicarlo, pero si has entendido esto, estas del otro lado, lo siguiente es que busques un libro de digitales, y con que leas lo básico, lo entenderás mucho mejor.

saludos


----------



## Arturo garcia (Oct 29, 2007)

oye gracias por responder mi pregunta. bueno no la hice yo pero igual me ayudo, acerca de la señal analógica, le entendí muy bien, y solo habri mi cuenta en este espacio para agradecerte y ahora cuento con una herramienta mas de información gracias


----------



## benjesito (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola arturo, me alegra haberte ayudado, para eso estamos,
saludos


----------



## omi281193 (Oct 19, 2010)

tengo un problema por que mi sensor sharp no me da mas de 3 volts y esta señal la quiero enviar a un pic el 16f628
pero como yo supongo que como no alcanza el uno logico el voltaje por eso mi pic no hace lo que deberia de hacer
como puedo resolver este  con que  puedo amplificar mi voltaje de antemano gracias?


----------

